# Charity race proposal. The Shriners Hospital.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thoughts? Been involved with 3 so far, I would like to do it again!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Biffster!

You know I'm in on helping out with this! I just hope that we can get a little bit more support and help from those that want to do this. Just let me know when we want to start planning and what we want to do and I'll volunteer my time as much as possible!

All,

I'll tell you one story right now that I can relate to the last charity run we did. It has been at least 2 years since we did the on-road charity race at Mike's - maybe even 3 now! Since that time, most of you know that I become a Youth Director for my Church. I have a young man in the group that has had issues with his hips and legs since he was a kid. After talking with this young man I found out that he had all of his surgeries and PT done at Shriners! I asked him what PT they had him do and he mentioned that his favorite PT was the R/C PT! GUYS! These R/C's are the ones that Carlton Epps, from RC Pro, donated to the Shriners because of the charity race we did back then! It was so cool to hear that something we had done to help out the Shriners was hitting home with someone that was now in my Youth group! If you don't think that these races make a difference, you need to think again.

Giving something back like this impacts lives guys! It was the best thing I've done and really put my life, personally, into perspective. It was worth all the time and effort and I know if you even have just a littel "want to" within you, you will be greatly rewarded!

So who's up for this?!?!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Now's a good time to get hold of them since the East/West Shrine game is over. Last year we didn't so the RC thing b/c they didn't have their field day. If we want to do this I'll get hold of Marja and Steve and see what we can set up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Great story Paul. Imagine a little thing like that making such an impact on our youth. And thats what its all about. Helping out those who are helping out our future.

As in the last 3 Charity races, this is going to take more planning than actual work. It allways starts slowly and momentum builds when people start seeing a plan come together. Lets toss out some ideas.

Id rather not hold the race in the heat of the summer. October is 8 months away. How does that sound?

Where? I would say Mikes again. Except for offroad this time. Thats the largest group of racers and Mikes is just the best choice IMO. I (Plus my Daughter lives about three blocks from there so I have a place to stay) 

How many trophies do we have left Paul?

Did they ever get the smaller track finished? I would like to run mod buggy. So what about classes?

1/8th, Truggy, 10th electric and nitro and 4 wheelers?

Chris and Paul. You guys were aware of the numbers. We raised quite a bit money. The 2Coolers will step up and pitch in again.

BBQ! This time we will have a pit onsite. Imagine mesquit wood slow smoking brisket wafting over the track mixed with nitro fumes! :texasflag


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm up for it, just let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Lemme check the regional schedule Gary. Seems like October was a pretty full month this year and would probably hurt turnout.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Lemme check the regional schedule Gary. Seems like October was a pretty full month this year and would probably hurt turnout.


You have a pretty good feel for what's going on as far as race schedules go Chris. You want to make that call? And talk to Steve?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> I'm up for it, just let me know what I can do to help.


Are you good with computers and doing something like creating a flyer? We need a good computer guy.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm good with the hardware end of computers and can do some graphics, just get me some details and I'll see what I can do


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> I'm good with the hardware end of computers and can do some graphics, just get me some details and I'll see what I can do


I guess we will have to wait to see who jumps onboard. The 2Cool logo that PD2 shows will definitly, or should be included.

Thanks bro! Lets do this!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im game to help in any way possible and race too heh workin on a few new toys and hopefully will be switching over to 1/8 offroad in the next few weeks


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll check schedules Gary and post up a few dates. Once we do I'll get hold of Shriners.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Did ya'll say Shriners???? I might know a couple of them.

I could Help yall a little if needed.

Plus... I have some guys here at work who are into the Nitro Car racing too.

I am currently working on a Benefit for the Galveston Shrine to rebuild the temple so we can get our Hospital re-opened. It's going to be in May.

Anyways, sorry if I have butted into - non of my buisness.

What's Up Gary!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Did ya'll say Shriners???? I might know a couple of them.
> 
> I could Help yall a little if needed.
> 
> ...


Sup tiny? Long time since we talked, here or on another forum. A monetary contribution will be nice!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> I'll check schedules Gary and post up a few dates. Once we do I'll get hold of Shriners.


You pumped up bro? I am! This is what it's about! :doowapsta


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, these things are always a blast. I REALLY want some of the kids to be able to come out this time, I'm going to push hard for that. It might affect what dates we can do it. Tinyroger, Shriners is everyone's business.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> How many trophies do we have left Paul?
> 
> ................
> 
> Chris and Paul. You guys were aware of the numbers. We raised quite a bit money. The 2Coolers will step up and pitch in again.


I'll have to get the box open and check. I think we even have some Xtreme RC stickers left from last time too. We had a good portion of those trophies left and as I recall the only thing we would need to do is replace the trophy label on the block - the rest of the trophy was generic 2Cool Racing Team and was not specific to the event. I'll take a look and let you know.

Numbers wise we raise close to $4,000 last time....I think it was right around $3,800 or something. Not bad for a race that had a dozen racers racing onroad, huh? Imagine if we have the offroad numbers from HARC show!

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, these things are always a blast. I REALLY want some of the kids to be able to come out this time, I'm going to push hard for that. It might affect what dates we can do it. Tinyroger, Shriners is everyone's business.


Now that would be awesome!! I think having the kids there to see the support as well as the race - heck, maybe even be part of the race! OOO! How about a Shriner Race Buddy - racers pair up with a Shriner kid and together they race a car around the track!

And yes, totally agree that Shriners is everyone's business - ANYONE reading this is more than welcome to volunteer, help out, or contribute in any way they can!

We are really doing this again, aren't we? WOOOHOOO!!!:doowapsta

PD2


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gary said:


> Sup tiny? Long time since we talked, here or on another forum. A monetary contribution will be nice!


Monetary!?! Hmmmm.... Let's see I donated $4500 last year, which was matched by my company for a total of $9000, and I got a $500 check from the company donated to them also... 

Seriously, When the fliers are made (which I can help on..hint hint) I can make sure that Several people see them.

Where is this race going to happen???

It's a great thing ya'll are doing, the Shriners of North America (more especially Texas) really need all the help we can get.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Where/when is all TBD. That will depend on the regional race schedule, Shriners schedule and a few other things. I also have a message in to Fuzzy, I'm sure that he and Pops will want to be involved if possible.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Don't you guys need to find a track first? I doubt any of the track owners would recognize you when you go there because you guys don't race. Chris knows Meir, but that's only M&M.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Don't you guys need to find a track first? I doubt any of the track owners would recognize you when you go there because you guys don't race. Chris knows Meir, but that's only M&M.


They know me. They're used to me pulling your busted *** car off the track and picking up the gear you don't have sense enough to take home with you. Wonder what I could get for a used starter box and a glow ignitor? Glow ignitor would be a hard sell though, apparently some 5 year old carved your name on it with a chainsaw. Hey, I was thinking about your last race at The River. Did you know CV was at home drinking a beer and watching UFC and y'all ran the same number of laps? Maybe you should stay home more often, LOL.:dance:


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

thats funny stuff lmao


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Where/when is all TBD. That will depend on the regional race schedule, Shriners schedule and a few other things. I also have a message in to Fuzzy, I'm sure that he and Pops will want to be involved if possible.


Oh most definitely we need to have Fuzzy and Pops involved! That would be awesome!!

Ron...you make a great point, hence why we need more racers involved to volunteer. We need racers that have a heart to GIVE their time, efforts, and anything else that they could play a part in. A few no name, no racing people (yes, I'm talking about me) aren't going to pull this together and get it off the ground by ourselves.....although we did pretty good last time. So here's the call....

I don't care who you are - racer, fisher, biker, runner, or just breathing and taking up air! If you have a heart to volunteer for this charity event and make a difference in the kids that depend on Shriners every day to change their lives and give them the opportunity to live a normal life, then we need your help! If everyone pitched in and did just what they knew best to do, then the "load" for making this happen would not be a "burden" on anyone and for that matter, there would be ZERO challenges because everyone was doing their part. So, if you race and have a great relationship with a local track in Houston and have a heart to help out this effort, your part could be talking and working with the track. Or maybe you race and your company handles something like construction rental equipment - talk to your company about donating some time on the big boom lights for in case we need lighting for the pits during a night race. Etc. Everyone that is drawn to doing this lining up and doing their part will help.....and here's the crazy thing.....THIS IS NOT ABOUT GARY, CJTAMU, PD2, or anyone else! This is about a kid who can't walk because of something wrong, since birth that can be corrected with the doctors, technology, and advancement through the Shriners! For no other reason, consider volunteering for that kid.

We appreciate the backing and help and look forward to impacting and changing kids lives!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bingo!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

So far we have 4 RCers that want to do this and have offered their help. We need a little bit more participation yall.


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Gary,

When I was growing up my neighbors were very involved with Shriners. At that time they were a 100% volunteer organization. Now, I'm not sure. But, as a cause, I am certain that no other organization is more dedicated and passionate about making sure that NO CHILDREN go without healthcare because of lack of funds. I have heard dozens of stories about less fortunate kids getting help from the Shriners. I have also heard that, since Hurricane Ike, they are in need of funds to get their Galveston Hospital back up to speed. I have a great deal of admiration for the Shriners that I know. I would be happy to help out. Who knows? Perhaps we can R/C our way into Heaven.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PhilGundy said:


> Gary,
> 
> When I was growing up my neighbors were very involved with Shriners. At that time they were a 100% volunteer organization. Now, I'm not sure. But, as a cause, I am certain that no other organization is more dedicated and passionate about making sure that NO CHILDREN go without healthcare because of lack of funds. I have heard dozens of stories about less fortunate kids getting help from the Shriners. I have also heard that, since Hurricane Ike, they are in need of funds to get their Galveston Hospital back up to speed. I have a great deal of admiration for the Shriners that I know. I would be happy to help out. Who knows? Perhaps we can R/C our way into Heaven.


Welcome back Phil. Some of us are bad boys and may not get to heaven. The goal is to help those who deserve it more than us.

Thanks bro. A few of us were about to give up.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Gary said:


> Welcome back Phil. Some of us are bad boys and may not get to heaven. The goal is to help those who deserve it more than us.
> 
> Thanks bro. A few of us were about to give up.


Amen to that, I know My seat down south is already reserved in the smoking, sarcastic, loud mouth section hah. However, maybe I can do some good while im still here


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> Amen to that, I know My seat down south is already reserved in the smoking, sarcastic, loud mouth section hah. However, maybe I can do some good while im still here


Save me a spot in the beer drinking long haired ******* eating Cow and Fish section bro!

A country boy can survive.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL!! You guys are funny! Everyone knows that's not the way to hell. LOL!

PD2


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Just let me know. I look forward to working with you guys on this.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PhilGundy said:


> Just let me know. I look forward to working with you guys on this.


We couldnt of pulled off the last one without ya bro! Thanks man!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> I'll have to get the box open and check. I think we even have some Xtreme RC stickers left from last time too. We had a good portion of those trophies left and as I recall the only thing we would need to do is replace the trophy label on the block - the rest of the trophy was generic 2Cool Racing Team and was not specific to the event. I'll take a look and let you know.
> 
> Numbers wise we raise close to $4,000 last time....I think it was right around $3,800 or something. Not bad for a race that had a dozen racers racing onroad, huh? Imagine if we have the offroad numbers from HARC show!
> 
> PD2


I'm gonna test the waters a little bit Paul. I will start a thread up on TTMB to let the 2Coolers what we are planning just to give them a heads up in advance.

Maybe we wont have to use "Trophy Guy" again. :rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=197893


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I'm gonna test the waters a little bit Paul. I will start a thread up on TTMB to let the 2Coolers what we are planning just to give them a heads up in advance.
> 
> Maybe we wont have to use "Trophy Guy" again. :rotfl:


I was actually over in that area Monday and drove by where that location was - the place is gone. But I know of another place over off the BW. Like you said maybe we won't have to use anyone. Although I got a great idea from a buddy of mine that runs a kids series race out in California - little DIY trophy that is a pretty cool idea....at least I thought it was.

I'll check the post you posted.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Track and Time?*

CJ,

Any word on the track schedules and availability? Look like something we could target at the end of this year or should we focus on the beginning of next year? Just wondering what you heard.

PD2


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm down for this. I am sure I can come up with a car to race. 

I know I don't live in the Houston area right now, but hopefully that will change around June or July so let me know if I can be of any assistance..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> I'm down for this. I am sure I can come up with a car to race.
> 
> I know I don't live in the Houston area right now, but hopefully that will change around June or July so let me know if I can be of any assistance..


Def mostingly Lloyd!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I vote we cancel this. Were going no where fast.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

lol that's funny


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Gary said:


> I vote we cancel this. Were going no where fast.


I think you fell off your rocker...... I'm just waiting on Chris to confirm a date and get the details from shriners on the kids. I have spoken to a couple of local body shops and they are willing to help however they can.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cypressvendetta said:


> I think you fell off your rocker...... I'm just waiting on Chris to confirm a date and get the details from shriners on the kids. I have spoken to a couple of local body shops and they are willing to help however they can.


Gary,

I agree with Cypress right now - we need to hear what Chris has for dates and other info before we cancel. Worst case scenario, we begin planning for next year. The planning takes time so that we do not mess up other racing program schedules and make sure we have enough people that can be at this race. I vote we wait till we have more info. I'm OK doing a 2010 race instead of 2009. But depending on what Chris finds out will depend on whether or not we need to push it or not. If we do push it out, that just means more time for promotion, sponsors and potentially more donations for the Shriners.

I know you are wanting things to happen fast, but all in due time my friend. Just be patient and definitely don't give Ron the satisfaction of doing the "told you so" dance. LOL! Sorry Ron, thought I'd pick back at you. HAHAHA!

As soon as Chris can break away and give us an update on tracks and schedules we should have some better information and data. We have nearly 10 volunteers now, until we have dates and times, we won't know how many more or how quickly we need to do this. So let's just give it a little more time here and definitely more info.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm just sorta bummed. I'm working so many hours I don't have much time to get out there for some research.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nope. Haven't had time to check anything. Too busy trying to make money. There's a recession on, don't know if you've heard. Also waiting to hear back from Fuzzy. I've contacted a couple of people about promo items, good response. Realistically we're looking at probably Nov. or later to do this, b/c from now till early Nov. is wall to wall racing.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Just let me know


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Nope. Haven't had time to check anything. Too busy trying to make money. There's a recession on, don't know if you've heard. Also waiting to hear back from Fuzzy. I've contacted a couple of people about promo items, good response. Realistically we're looking at probably Nov. or later to do this, b/c from now till early Nov. is wall to wall racing.


Exactly my problem too Chris. There was a time when I could get away with goofing around on the net at work but those days are over. lol My usual shedule is to get up at 3:00 am and get home at 4:00 pm M-F. 3:00 to 12:30 on Saturday and the same for 8 out of 10 Sundays. And since I am as old as I am, I crash early. And I still feel a little guilty. I dont see the natural gas market slowing down and in fact, we are growing and are expected to grow even more through this down turn in the economy.

Honestly, I dont think I can contribute much. The only thing I can do will be pretty much promotion here on 2Cool. I can raise money. We need someone to step up and manage this gig. I belive the best guy for this would be CV but he is allready tied up with HARC plus he has a newborn to take care of.

We need somebody with managerial experiance to take charge or were going to be floating around in the wind like a fart in front of a fan. No direction and stanky!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW. http://www.colgate.com/app/Colgate/US/Corp/CommunityPrograms/show-the-love/vote.cvsp


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I understand guys. If my schedule allowed I'd definitely step up and take it on. In fact, I'm sitting in a hotel room right now writing this and haven't been home with the family since Sunday night. Finally flying home today, but got work to knock out once I land. Then there are my personal commitments that I have to keep that tie me up at least Wednesday nights and Sundays. With Saturday being my only "free" day, it is usually consumed with work around the house and spending time with the family.

I'm committed to giving what little time I have left to work on this and help and be there for these kids. But I cannot do it by myself and neither can any one person here. BUT all of us working together and being committed to see things through will give us the leadership and advantage, at least I think so. That is why it is important to have as much help as possible pulling this thing together. CV knows how much work goes into just coordinating a regular race. To pull together a special event, Fuzzy knows what it takes and the people and time. It's NEVER a one man show, right CV?

Like I said, I have nothing against working on this things slowly over time and we do this in 2010, but we do know that the hospital needs money today or they are on the verge of having to shutdown certain hours of operation which means kids being turned away. Economic down turn means that more families without the benefits need this place than normal - that's aside from those that bring kids trusting that the doctors that volunteer their time can do better things for their kids.

I'll go with whatever everyone else decides.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

We'll make it happen. People will get involved like they always do. Charitable contributions are down right now, so everything we can do helps. Heard from Fuzzy, he's in.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> We'll make it happen. People will get involved like they always do. Charitable contributions are down right now, so everything we can do helps. Heard from Fuzzy, he's in.


I knew he would be in. He's awesome! Great guy! Wonder if he can help us recruit help? Maybe he knows someone that can dedicate more time to "project manage" this?

Thanks for the update Chris! I know it will happen, if we just don't give up. Dates and stuff like that will come.....just a matter of getting us to all pull in the same direction - one pulling alone is not going to move this ball.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Great news Chris.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bringing this back up for the new guys here in case they haven't seen it.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sup Folks.*

Been Awol myself due to you know what. Not crying too much. Have been helping Randy out at his shop to compensate the funds. 3 weeks into a new job that is way out in left field to what I have been doing. 90 days of grace and I will know if it will be permenate. So far so good. The good part though is I work 40 hours a week again instead of the 90 I was putting in. Off WEEKENDS. Not so fast though. I still work at Randys Sat and Sun.

Nuf of that. You can call me if you want more info.

So I don't have to read fill me in on what when and where again please. It may help others too.

Love you guys.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good to hear from ya bro! Gimme a call when you get a chance.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Haven't heard back from Shriners. Will hit them up again next week.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds good. You have your hands full with the city project - focus on that for now. Plus we still have not heard about schedules for track availability.

All in due time....all in due time.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

sad3sm http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090409/ap_on_re_us/meltdown_shriners_hospitals


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

PD2 said:


> sad3sm http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090409/ap_on_re_us/meltdown_shriners_hospitals


thats not good at all....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thought I'd bring this back up.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*COOL!*

New Job has kept me occupide along wife and I caring for her mom. Do look forward to PULLING THE LEEEEEEVER again. Oh and sorry I haven't called yet. May be able tomolly.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

It would be nice to pull another one of these together. It just takes people to be committed to doing it, sticking with it, and seeing it through to the end. And no, it can't be just one or two people - that's what burned us out and nearly killed the last time we did this. It's gotta have some support.

Sad thing is that people think this will take sooo much effort, yet, if each of us pulled together and did a little part (nothing overly time consuming for any one person), it could probably happen and be a great success. Trust me, I'm not pointing fingers at anyone - my wife is due to deliver our 2nd baby girl within weeks so my hands will get full again, personally. But given just a small chunk of the whole pie, I think I could handle it. But there is no way I'd be able to do it all or even 50% like when Biff and I split it up. 

I'm all for it and think it would be awesome to be able to present the Shriners kids with any amount - I still remember Thayer and I's trip to the medical center and I'm sure he remembers his trip there with Mr. Epps. This is definitely a worthwhile effort for these kids and would probably be fun. Just need some support and help to pull it through.

Let me know if we get some support and backing beyond the core guys like us and I'm there to do whatever portion of my part that I can do.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> cjtamu has offered to head this up!


Awesome! Way to go Biff!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

eh eh eh! :slimer:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL!!! Git r Dun CJ!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mont, can I get a witness to some of this moderator abuse?

BTW, I saw Sady the other day. Told him I thought you were too skeered to get a car and come out for the ROAR race. Oh well, better to be a has been than a never was right? Ha ha ha.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Where did the old Shriners thread go? 

As I have said before, I will do anything I can to help, I would love to be a part of this. I just don't know what to do! Somebody, tell me what to do!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's a major task Justin. First of all it takes a bussiness man to head it up.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I can think of a two to three people that could head it up, but the questions would be:

1. Do they have the time?
2. Do they have it in their heart to do this?

I won't call them out, but I think they would be both respected and able to pull together both volunteers and racers to pull this off.

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I wanna play!!! I can help somewhere I am sure


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What all would be needed of everyone? Spreading the word, making fliers, getting possible sponsors, venue?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Let's see, here is just a rough idea of the things we had to come up with:

1. Most important - contact Shriner's and make sure they are cool with us doing this, again.

2. Determine what type of race to hold and classes for racers and type of race to be held. Electric, nitro. Buggy, truggy, ST, etc. etc.

3. Venue - track scheduling, figuring out costs, figuring out racing fees, registration, money collection, cut off for registration, rain out dates or reschedule handling, etc.

4. Volunteers for the race itself - determine how many people we need to run the race that can commit to things such as calling the race, registration, answering racer questions, etc.

4. Sponsors and donations - lots of phone calls and e-mails (to remote people and places), lots of driving around to talk to different people, companies, business, etc., that wish to donate or help out. Not always a hobby shop.

5. From donations, determine different ways to disperse prizes - door drawing, small competition, "long distance" award/trophy, etc.

6. Trophies - granted it, I have some left overs from the last event and if the trophy place we used last time is still around, it would be a matter of a slight sticker/plaque modification and then adding the trophies needed.

7. Advertising and Promotion - flyers created, posting on websites, talking it up on the boards (********, RCPro, etc.), posting flyers and handing out flyers, etc.

8. Food - provided by the event or just have people get it on their own? Food was used as a way of additional cash income for the charity last time - it was donated by a GREAT cooker from this forum. Might be another option this time too.

9. Volunteers for all of this and anything else that comes along.

And of course, this is just a rough, high level of *some* of the things that need to be covered. I'm sure Gary can come up with others. 

One items in particular that was not mentioned - someone heading it up or leading the charge!

PD2


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Venue, In my opinion should be the new Alvin track. Now I have no involvement with this track at all but, I figure it would bring a lot of exposure to a new track in the Area. 

Food, i wouldn't worry about everybody could bring their own cooler. If not try and work a deal in the tracks area with a small business around there. Where as they sponsor the race we will send our racers to your place to pick up lunch. 

Trophies, I am iffy on tell them they sponsored a kid or something. Give them a very nice certificate or something. 

Sponsors, we need to figure where it's gonna be first. Start local then branch out email the big three magazine providers. The Texas distributors like Traxxas, X-ray, Go Engines and such. 


I am just running off ideas after directly reading your response so, some of my ideas may not be too organized right now. lol.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JMO but I belive the best track would be Mikes again. The facility needs to be large, world class and have a shop.

Food shouldn't be a problem. I can get that covered.

Lets look at what is most important for this type of race.

1: Providing a venue for a great cause with maximum participation while raising as much money as we can.

2: Creating something that will be rememberd so this will become an annual event with the next years planning starting right after this race.

3: Being so sucessfull at what we do, it provides a model for other clubs to follow, again, raising the most revenues possible on a nationwide scale for the kids.

Lets not lose sight of the goal guys. It's not about promoting a certain track or a company, it's about creating the very best race you have been to and raising alot of money for the Shriners children.

I volunteer to get the food going and raise alot of money. I have pretty good promotional skills and know a few people here on 2Cool that will donate. I have that covered! 

I will also try to get the rc plane guys involved for a fly in. I have some connections there as well.

What we need first is the connection with Mikes and the Shriners.

Chris, do you have time to get in touch with the Shriners and the Fuzzy one? If not, can you hand that over to Justin, Bigmax, Paul and I?

Are yall serious?

We can do this, it's been done 3 times so far. The goal will be 3k.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mike's will be a great place for this, it will eliminate any rain out problems. Also, hobby shop on site, food on site and I bet they will be in for it...I can check that out.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gary, I will get with Mike and Carol for the event. shouldn't be a problem. Are we looking at this year? I know they will be pretty busy next year as they have some MAJOR races coming. ie; Fuel Sedan Pre worlds and then the Worlds in July....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Gary, I will get with Mike and Carol for the event. shouldn't be a problem. Are we looking at this year? I know they will be pretty busy next year as they have some MAJOR races coming. ie; Fuel Sedan Pre worlds and then the Worlds in July....


I doubt we can pull this off this year. Would you like to take control of finding out when and where the major races are so we can schedule the race accordingly?

Thanks guys. I'm getting excited. :tongue: Weve done this before with great success.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Vertigo raceway would love to do this if we can get up and running. We are big enough with 5 acres plus will be world class and will have a hobby shop too. When we are done we will have the most tracks for any type of rc. Racing,rock crawling,on road,free style and maybe a drag course. Let's see how fast we can get the tracks up and running.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW! If you guys are really serious and we will honestly have people and resources to help out then you know I'm in! Since I have the trophies that were left over from last time, I can cover that and get whatever changes made that are necessary as well as the additions. With a baby on the way I'll have to see what time I have beyond that, but at a minimum consider the trophies handled - we may of course need to discuss costs to change and modify them a bit, but I'll find "trophy guy" and let him work his Southern Magik on things. HA!

This is really cool if this all comes together! FYI - last time we did this we had Xtreme RC Magazine send out a banner, magazines for all racers, plus stickers and a write up. Then of course there was RC Pro/Carlton Epps that came through with some huge effort of support....even showed up and called the race for us! So we had some people supporting and backing this. 

I think if we shoot for the first half of next year sometime that will give us plenty of time to prepare and bring in sponsors and promote this race. Whoever is handling the venue and schedule, see what you can do to avoid the big races and events that would draw people away from this event. Last time we did this we had a racer come in from Mississippi to race! With proper scheduling and timing, I know we can bring them in from out of state again!

This is cool! Thanks to all for jumping in and stepping up to the plate!

PD2


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll try to get hold of Steve or Marja at Shriners again. With the hit they've taken in donations it's been kind of crazy over there. Karl, if you're going to look at dates, look up the date for the East/West Shrine game, then figure on nothing for a month before that. They're extremely busy then. Donations from the manufacturers have the best chance being run through RC Pro, I'll get hold of CD when we have a date. when we did the on-road event at Mike's we promised them the next go round would be off-road at their place. I'm not one to go back on promises, so if I'm involved it needs to be there. Biff, we need to talk to Mike before we make food plans. They now have a HUGE, very nice, recently installed concession stand and he may want to use that. Maybe a BBQ dinner or something that evening after the time the concession stand would normally close?

BTW, figure it will take 5 to 6 months to pull this together properly. That's putting us into March, and the racing starts to get busy then. Maybe late Feb, early March we might be able to pull together? Not sure how many races are going to be posted already, but let's ee what we can find.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought this race was for dec jan? Trucks for Troops race is scheduled for spring brake in March.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

There's no date set for this, haven't been able to connect with Shriners. What is Trucks for Troops?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Trucks For Troops is the Statewide Enduro invitational we are doing next year where proceeds will buy several Slashes to send to some lucky platoons stationed overseas in Iraq and Afghanistan. I will post promotions on it in December/January.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> Trucks For Troops is the Statewide Enduro invitational we are doing next year where proceeds will buy several Slashes to send to some lucky platoons stationed overseas in Iraq and Afghanistan. I will post promotions on it in December/January.


Please do. There are plenty of people on 2Cool than can help.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=31


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh nice is that guy into R/C? Actually ETA of the trucks will be 1-2 months after race.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

VERY cool stuff on both the Trucks for Troops and the Charity race! I love it! 

Chris, I do recall what you are saying and yes, we did promise Mike's that if we did do another it would be back there and I too am a man of my word! So looks like we need to focus on their availability and put this in a weekend that does not compromise any other race or event.

Let us know what you find out from Shriners Chris!

PD2


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, the East/West game is in Orlando the next four years. 1/23, 1/22, 1/21, 1/19. 

I remember going to the one at Robertson Stadium a few years ago. I just remember it was cold...lol.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

kstoracing said:


> Hey, the East/West game is in Orlando the next four years. 1/23, 1/22, 1/21, 1/19.
> 
> I remember going to the one at Robertson Stadium a few years ago. I just remember it was cold...lol.


Then we should be fine if we do it after that like Chris said.

Cool deal!

PD2


----------

